# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Σάμου >  vathi wireless network

## [mju:]400D

Lat-Long: 37° 46' 1" , 26° 58' 3" || 37.7672 , 26.9675 (kalami, gagou beach).
den exw akoma ka8olou e3oplismo.
an endiaferetai kaneis pm me.
thanks.

----------


## traff21

Πρωτον γραφε με ελληνικα. Δευτερον γραψου στο http://www.nodedb.com. Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας  ::  Οπως βλεπεις το wifi στη Σαμο ειναι ακομα σε νηπιακη κατασταση αλλα θα γυρισει ο τροχος  ::

----------


## [mju:]400D

ok γραφτηκα και στη nodedb.
ξερω οτι στηθηκε προσφατα (2004) ένα δίκτυο μεταξυ δυο εταιριών και ξερω και αυτον που το εστησε. και οι δυο εχουν σηκωσει κεραιες μεσα στην πόλη.

----------


## traff21

Αν θελεις να ασχοληθεις σοβαρα με το αθλημα θα σου προτεινα να διαβασεις διεξοδικα το forum. Εδω θα μαθεις τα παντα για τα υλικα που χρειαζεσαι. Ελπιζω η εταιρια που αναφερεις να μην εκπεμπει πανω απο τα νομιμα ορια και να μην χρησιμοποιει κεραιες τυπου stelladoradus γιατι εξαιτιας του θορυβου που θα δημιουργει στο φασμα μπορει να σε εμποδισει στο να στησεις τον δικο σου κομβο. Υπαρχει ενας εδω στο καρλοβασι που λεει οτι εχει σηκωσει κεραια στο βουνο και εκπεμπει με 1 Watt. Οταν του ειπα οτι ειναι παρανομος μου ειπε "Στα @@ μου...σιγα μην με πιασουν".

----------


## [mju:]400D

έλεγα μήπως καταφέρω για αρχή να συνδεθώ μαζί τους για να έχω το know-how απ'αυτούς και για να κάνω και τις δοκιμές μου. το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν εχω οπτική επαφη.  ::

----------


## traff21

το Know-how να προτιμησεις να το παρεις απο εδω. Αν θελεις να ξερεις τι κανουν οι εταιριες πανω απο το κεφαλι σου βεβαια  ::  Εμεις εδω προσπαθουμε να χτισουμε ενα ελευθερο δικτυο που ουδεμια σχεση εχει με εταιριες.

----------


## traff21

Επισης ρωτα τους τι κεραιες (μαρκα, τυπο, db), τι Access point και wireless clients χρησιμοποιουν και σε με ποση ισχυ εκπεμπουν για να δουμε τι εταιρια ειναι.

----------

